# Son and I forged a knife for my dad



## acmech (Jan 5, 2017)

My son and I forged out a knife for my Dad from some spring steel that was made in the late 60's to early 70's (my Uncle bought the house trailer in 1970). The handle came from an old broke axe handle I saved.  I am really happy with how it turned out, but even more happy with how excited my son was about it. After heat treat, I did test it with a file to check hardness, that isn't shown in the video. Already had someone comment I forgot to do that. I also tempered it in the oven at 400 for an hour and a half. Hope you guys like the pics and the video I made for my dad.  I wanted him to see how we made it. My boy is pretty good at leather work so he made the sheath for it. I made both the forge and the anvil after my son expressed interest in knife making last year. We learned a lot and there are several things we'd do different next time like use belts for the sander that were meant for metal not wood. Also, as a smith told me, you should "hammer thick and grind thin".   Well we hammered it thin but the surface imperfections just add character. After we made the blade, we went to the Hammer In at trackrock campground and got some tips from the real experts up there.  It was a great time we all enjoyed.   Anyhow, hope you guys like the pics and the video.  Thanks for taking the time to look.













[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sea trout (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey man that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me n my boy are trying to get started too!!
How old is your son?
I love the knife and the sheath! I'll have to come back online and watch your video tonight after work.


----------



## dawgwatch (Jan 5, 2017)

awesome....I know your dad is very proud of that... The video makes it all the more better....Job very well done..


----------



## bg7m (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice one


----------



## acmech (Jan 5, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Hey man that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Me n my boy are trying to get started too!!
> How old is your son?
> I love the knife and the sheath! I'll have to come back online and watch your video tonight after work.



He'll be 17 in a few months.  I feel like I'm running out of time to spend with him, he'll be a senior this coming year.  
I helped a buddy who does leather work set up a reloading press and he spent half the day teaching my boy leather work.  After that he took several classes at Tandy.  He then met and became friends with Curtis from Two fools leather and picks his brain for advice once in awhile.   He spends a lot of time on youtube watching leather making videos,  that's what inspired his desire to make knifes.  A lof of the smiths make their own knives and sheaths.


----------



## tsharp (Jan 5, 2017)

Very nice. I just starting and still put together my tool lists. I have to learn a lot, but the good people on here teaches and give very good advice.


----------



## acmech (Jan 6, 2017)

I fixed the video link, it is embedded this time.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 6, 2017)

Looking good acmech! Glad to know you enjoyed Trackrock (that's why I put it on twice a year). Next one is the end of March (checking with TR to clarify if they meant the 24/25 or 31/1). Will post the exact dates soon as I have them.
Knife turned out very well.
Always had a problem with the "forge big grind small" mantra. It stands good for those just starting to learn heat control during forging, but with good practice one can forge quite close to finish without grinding a lot of good steel away. It's something you can learn as you go.
Hope you guys can make it up to TR this spring. In meantime, we have a GA Guild meeting next month over in Cumming (see separate thread) you are definitely welcome to attend.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 6, 2017)

Always a good thing to spend time with them before they realize they are other things of interest. Good looking knife by the way. Nice start. As i have said for a while now about my youngest boy. If i can keep him interested in knifemaking, he wont have the money to waste on other things that he shouldnt be doing.


----------



## acmech (Jan 9, 2017)

tsharp said:


> Very nice. I just starting and still put together my tool lists. I have to learn a lot, but the good people on here teaches and give very good advice.



The people on here are a fantastic wealth of knowledge.  I read as much as I can.  
My tool list was simple, 1.  make a forge. 2. get an anvil or something to hammer on.  (made an anvil) 3. get tongs (went to flea market and got several for $30) 4. get some hammers.

Do you have a forge yet?


----------



## acmech (Jan 9, 2017)

Razor Blade said:


> Always a good thing to spend time with them before they realize they are other things of interest. Good looking knife by the way. Nice start. As i have said for a while now about my youngest boy. If i can keep him interested in knifemaking, he wont have the money to waste on other things that he shouldnt be doing.




Thanks, glad you like the knife, means a lot from real knife makers.  My son is an introvert as I was at his age.  He started wanting to do leather work so I put as much effort into making that a possibility for him by building him his own workbench.


----------

